# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Trouble talking online?

## Nelly

I'm just wondering if anyone else has trouble talking online, such as on fb or via emails? I always get anxious every time I receive a notification. :-o It takes me forever to respond and after I do answer back I get anxious waiting for the reply.

----------


## CityofAngels

I get nervous about replies but the actual talking online doesn't bother me.

----------


## Monroe

I have a lot of anxiety about this as well. I get nervous both surrounding what type of reply I'm going to receive and also I get nervous about what I'm going to say back. I usually obsessively re-read what I wrote, and I can have bad anxiety awaiting their next response. I also have problems posting on forums nowadays, I tend to edit or delete what I've said. Wish I had advice about this but I'm still trying to deal with it now.

----------


## WintersTale

I get extremely nervous in chatrooms and on messaging services. 

Not so much Facebook and forums. I love those.

----------


## Nelly

Glad to see i'm not alone on this. Joining a forum is something I probably wouldn't have done in the past so I'm making progress there!!  ::):

----------


## WintersTale

Good for you, Nelly!

----------


## WineKitty

I always run out of things to say.  :/

----------


## Finn

Same with WineKitty :/

----------


## Member11

> I'm just wondering if anyone else has trouble talking online, such as on fb or via emails? I always get anxious every time I receive a notification. :-o It takes me forever to respond and after I do answer back I get anxious waiting for the reply.



I do, I get anxious when I receive a message then wondering what to say to not "screw up" or look like an idiot.





> I always run out of things to say.  :/



I usually keep a mental list of things to say, but I still run out of things to say. :XD: 





> Glad to see i'm not alone on this. Joining a forum is something I probably wouldn't have done in the past so I'm making progress there!!



 ::  :Hug:

----------


## Antidote

I have trouble speaking in group chats, and with starting threads.

----------


## Yellow

I have trouble in group chats as well or starting threads. I also have trouble keeping friends online since i sometimes tend to ignore them

----------


## Sagan

> I always run out of things to say.  :/



Same here. My life is so dull right now that I don't really know what to talk about. I will occasionally enter a chat room. But can't stay very long because of the anxiety. Something to work on I guess.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I do get a bit anxious when entering group chats since topics change too rapidly. I also don't like initiating e-mails and spend a lot of time revising whatever I wrote.

----------


## est

I have trouble being serious and forthcoming.

----------

